# Another almost-X-rated....



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

2 year old "Double" with 5 month old "Fleur"... is this what is meant by the "missionary position"?


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

kowey - these pics ar priceless!!!!! Look at the reflection in the window. Almost like there's a Peeping Tom (sorry Dave - not YOUR Tom I'm sure)


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

ha ha ha ha ha........those are hilarious!!!!!!!! You are quite the photographer. Or are they the perfect models? Those are so priceless.


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

I literally screamed with laughter in my otherwise quiet office ... Kowey, thank you for beginning my day with this!


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens (May 27, 2005)

I just love the pics!! Who's the alpha dog - its hard to tell!!! It makes me anxious for our new little guy to join the family - I can just picture Zazoo laying on the bottom and the pup on top of him.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Those are hysterical!! I love the relection!


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Looks like a scene from Basic Instinct 2


----------



## cosmomom (Aug 28, 2006)

That is a funny picture. Too cute!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

mojosmum said:


> kowey - these pics ar priceless!!!!! Look at the reflection in the window. Almost like there's a Peeping Tom (sorry Dave - not YOUR Tom I'm sure)


I wouldn't bet on it !!.............he gets about a bit ye know.

Great pics again Kowey, looks like he just spotted another dog in the window and made him paws


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Hillarious pictures...... I love the reflection in the window, too.


----------



## Harleys Mummy (Aug 30, 2006)

Great photos, I can image our new puppy and our ragdoll cat doing this....lol!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Great pics. Is there a golden lover out there that does not have a blanket on their sofa?


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

These are the best! They really make me laugh. Having two dogs is certainly more fun than one!! I learned many years ago that dogs love to have another dog in the house.


----------



## 2GOLDENMOM (Dec 13, 2005)

I loved your pictures! My Chloe and Catie play the same way and take turns on who gets to be on top!


----------

